# Spreadshirt type site that does dye sublimation.



## GTozzi (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello,

I am currently have a spreadshirt shop and am looking for a similar fulfillment company that does dye sublimation on moisture wicking t-shirts.

Spreadshirt has a great selection of those shirts, but they do flex/flock printing which reduces the breath-ability of the fabric.

My niche market is people who run and breath-ability is very important.

Any suggestions?

Thank you,
Giuseppe Tozzi
RunExpressions(dot)com


----------

